
Ask HN: How did you cope with the loss of a partner? - throwaway1201
Lost my wife and best friend due to child birth issues.<p>Baby is ok with friends and family support.<p>I am in a daze. Lost my drive and focus. Can not relate to anyone. Miss her physical presence.<p>Suggestions?
======
petercooper
_Meta: Vouching for this solely because seeing it prefixed with [dead]
seemed.. inappropriate. Continue to flag if considered inappropriate for the
site, obviously._

